# tkd101



## tkd101 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello to all.  Im new here so xcuse if I mess up.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Where are you from your profile does not say.
Terry


----------



## tkd101 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gibsonia pa..  I train at Parks TKD Academy


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.  See you in the KMA section and take a look at the TKD section it is full of great info.


----------



## MJS (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome to mt!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2006)

tkd101 said:


> Gibsonia pa.. I train at Parks TKD Academy


 

That is great what part about TKD do you enjoy most?
Terry


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 16, 2006)

tkd101 said:


> Hello to all.  Im new here so xcuse if I mess up.



Welcome to MT.



			
				tkd101 said:
			
		

> Hello to all.  Im new here so xcuse if I mess up.



Now i know who you are (I think).


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Forgive us for the same.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and you're excused in advance


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT! There are great, knowledgeable TKD folks on this board. We could always use another. Glad you're here.


----------

